# My mushroom steak sauce is better than yours



## black chef (Apr 29, 2007)

ok, post what you have.  here's mine and it goes GREAT with the big bone-in ribeye i just enjoyed:

*Port Wine & Shiitake-Bella Mushroom Sauce*

2 tablespoons garlic flavored EVOO
2 shallots, minced 
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups shiitake mushrooms
1 cup sliced portabella mushroom tops
2 cups port wine
3 cups beef or veal stock
salt & pepper
3 tablespoons butter

1.  heat the evoo in a large saute pan and cook shallots & garlic til carmelized.
2.  add shiitake and portabella shrooms and saute' until tender.  add more evoo if necessary.
3.  deglaze the saute pan with the 2 cups port wine and simmer until reduced by half.
4.  add the beef or veal stock and reduce by half.
5.  add salt & pepper and just a small dash of liquid smoke.
6.  taste and adjust salt & pepper.
7.  add-in butter and stir gently until incorporated.

throw this mixture on-top of a grilled or sear-roasted ribeye or t-bone... eat it, and come back here to thank me later.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2007)

You WIN!!!!!!!!!  LOL

I was just watching a show where they were cooking a bone-in ribeye - boy oh boy - do I want one.  Your recipe sounds deeeeeeeeelish!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 29, 2007)

I made this a couple of weeks ago at work.  It's great!  I think we are serving this with either a bone-in Ribeye, or a NY Strip.

Morel Mushroom Ragout
Yields:

1 oz dried morels
1 c hot water
2 – 3 shallots, julienned
½ t thyme
1 T clarified butter
¼ c brandy, cognac, or bourbon
½ c beef demi-glace
2 – 3 T cream
Salt and pepper to taste

    Rehydrate the morels in the hot water by bring it to a simmer and cooking for 5 minutes.  Let the morels steep while you prep the other ingredients.  Prep the mushrooms last.  Squeeze them dry and slice into rings.  Once you remove the mushrooms from their liquid, bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce until concentrated, ~ 4 T.  Reserve for later.

    Heat a sauté pan over medium-high heat.  Add the butter, shallots, mushrooms, and thyme.  Sauté for 3 – 4 minutes.  Increase the heat to high, and carefully add the liquor and flambé.  Once the flames die down, add the reserved mushroom liquid, demi-glace, cream, and bring to a boil.  Simmer for a couple minutes, then season to taste with the salt and pepper.

    Serve over grilled steak.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine doesn't have as fancy ingredients as yours, guys, but it's pretty darned good!
I sautee my sliced mushrooms in a little olive oil, a couple pats of butter, and salt & pepper until all the liquid is cooked up and the mushrooms are browned a little. I then add a pinch of thyme, a few splashes of Worchester Sauce and minced garlic and let cook a few minutes more.

Meantime, I caramelize thinly sliced sweet onions in a little olive oil and butter. I sprinkle them with a little sugar, salt and pepper, and let cook until soft and golden brown. Sometimes I add some sliced peppers about half way through.

Then I dump the two mixtures together.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, black chef and allen's sauces sound so good it's absurd..i forget how much you can learn here.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine's similar to the ones above:

Glace de Veau
Shitaake Mushrooms
Shitaake Butter
A bit of garlic, if you like
Cognac if you like

Saute your mushrooms in olive oil, and your garic as well if you've added it.  If you're using cognac, add that next, and flame it.  Then, add your veal glace, and let it simmer for a couple of minutes and then mount with a healthy dose of shitaake butter (dried shitaake mushrooms go  into a FP and get ground down until they are a fine powder.  They are then whipped into some softened butter- absolutely delicious stuff that makes a great base for a creamy pasta sauce, as well as many other things).

Use pretty standard veal glace, with your standard mirepoix.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright, it's 6am in the morning and my stomach wants steak thanks to this thread!  All the sauces sound yummy!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, folks.

Constance's recipes actually sounds really good.  I've done similar things in the past.

This goes to show that high-dollar ingredients are not the end-all-be-all when it comes to cooking.  Basic, everyday ingredients can be used to turn out a very tasty meal, as long as you know how to cook them.


----------



## lulu (Apr 30, 2007)

They ALL look great.  Now I wish we had the fixings for any one of these tonight!

Anyone got a good madeira and mushroom sauce for steak to share?  My experiments so far have been really, really good.....but not tipped over to truely unforgetable yet, so would love o see some recipes using madeira.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2007)

*I'll take that challenge....*

2 packs of button or cremini mushrooms
EVOO
3 Sliced Shallots
fresh thyme (substitute for rosemary, sage, oregano, etc.)
butter
S & P
Cognac or Brandy
Beef Stock (or Chicken Stock)
1 T. Butter
Heavy Cream (you can leave this out and add juice from 1/2 lemon)

Tip: Make sure you really reduce the sauce so it becomes thick enough to coat to the mushrooms and not spread all over the plate.

You can make this as a side dish as well as change the stock for flavor.

Heat oil and sautee the mushrooms until golden, add the shallots and a good pour of liquor, flambe to remove the alcohol (and impress your guests), reduce. Add 3/4 to 1 cup stock, thyme, butter S & P and reduce to half. Finish with 1/3 cup cream and reduce to half again. Plate.

Measurements are approximate. I just add all the stuff to the pan and it turns out great. The substitutes make it very versitile.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2007)

It does sound good, almost as good as the one I make  .


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2007)

They sound amazing!  I love steak with a mushroom wine sauce.


----------



## legend_018 (May 7, 2007)

black chef said:
			
		

> ok, post what you have.  here's mine and it goes GREAT with the big bone-in ribeye i just enjoyed:



I wonder if you can make this ahead of time and than reheat it. I have time during the day to do things ahead of time.


----------



## legend_018 (May 7, 2007)

*I tried making this*

Wow that was a lot of work "lol". A few problems I ran into. But, it did come out very very good. It was my first time doing it too.

1. For 2 people, it sure makes a lot. I should of cut this in 1/2 or even 1/3's
2. It takes a LONG time. I couldn't even finish waiting for the 3 cups of beef stock to reduce in half. It said simmer, but I had it on pratically a boil to reduce both the wine and than the beef stock in half. I guess I didn't realize it would take so long. I gave myself a bit of time too...I thought.
3. I used a pan that I bought not that long ago. I thought when you deglaze, the purpose is to get the brown bits that are stuck to the pan. Nothing was stuck. There was brown bits from the onions though before I put the wine in. But, it's not like I had to scrape.  It's a new pan with a copper bottom and it's very shiny metal type. I'm not sure what kind. I specifically bought it becuase it didn't say "non stick". But, I did make sure I carmelized the shallots and garlic


----------



## black chef (May 8, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Wow that was a lot of work "lol". A few problems I ran into. But, it did come out very very good. It was my first time doing it too.
> 
> 1. For 2 people, it sure makes a lot. I should of cut this in 1/2 or even 1/3's
> 2. It takes a LONG time. I couldn't even finish waiting for the 3 cups of beef stock to reduce in half. It said simmer, but I had it on pratically a boil to reduce both the wine and than the beef stock in half. I guess I didn't realize it would take so long. I gave myself a bit of time too...I thought.
> 3. I used a pan that I bought not that long ago. I thought when you deglaze, the purpose is to get the brown bits that are stuck to the pan. Nothing was stuck. There was brown bits from the onions though before I put the wine in. But, it's not like I had to scrape.  It's a new pan with a copper bottom and it's very shiny metal type. I'm not sure what kind. I specifically bought it becuase it didn't say "non stick". But, I did make sure I carmelized the shallots and garlic



oh yeah, it does take a long time to prepare.  i guess i forgot to add that comment.  oops.

i went home to new orleans this past weekend and grilled two HUUUUGE ribeyes for my parents.  they wanted a "sauce" to go with it, so i made this one again... they TORE into it and barely came-up for air.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 8, 2007)

One constant I normally top my steak with is a great simple to make compound butter. 
-Softened Butter
-Crushed (fresh or roasted, whatever is on hand)garlic
-a dash of liquid smoke
-a splash of port
-minced fresh rosemary
-and crumbled Gorgonzola(or blue of choice)
Mix well, top steak and let it melt all over it.

I am not a big sauce man when it comes to steak. I do like a nice from scratch demi when I get the chance, but I like rib eye, and tend to find the flavor good enough on its own, with out the help of a sauce.


----------



## AllenOK (May 8, 2007)

One tip to remember, when reducing a sauce, is to use a wide, shallow pan.  the large surface area allows greater evaporation, and faster reducing.  Of course, a deeper, narrower pan allows for easier measuring of how much the liquid had reduced.

If I'm reducing 3 c of liquid, and want to get it done fast, I get out my 12" cast iron skillet and crank up the heat.


----------

